# [SOLVED] Blinking amber light



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

The CAT5 patch cable from AT&T blinks green at the switch, but amber at the computer. I have tried a couple of cables and the same thing happens. I had to abort a reinstallation of Window XP Professional. Would this cause a problem? Or should I consider installing a new NIC? The PC is a Dell Optiflex SX 280.

Thanks


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

I think that's normal.:ermm:


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

I had always thought (apparently incorrectly) that flashing green was what I was going for. OK, I'll need to figure out what I did before discontinuing XP re-installation that may have caused the problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's normal. I know all of mine do that.:lol: It may indicate data being transferred or something.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I just Googled it.:facepalm: Green light means it's connected, orange/yellow light means it's sending/receiving info packets.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

When I select IE to get on the internet, I get "the page cannot be displayed" page. In Internet Options, then Connections tab I have selected 'Local Area Network (LAN) Settings and checked the box that says Automatically detect settings.

Again, I get flashing green at the switch but yellow at the NIC. Should I try to once again re-install XP?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Does it show you connected to the LAN or internet in your notification area?


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

No, it doesn't. There are currently only two icons in this section; firewall icon and safely remove hardware icon.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this on 7?


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

No, XP Professional


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be gone until tomorrow. I will respond to any post that you leave. thanks for all your help in this matter.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, follow these instructions and see if it shows you connected:Microsoft Corporation

P.S. I have to leave also. Good luck, and you're welcome.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, that didn't help much. Thanks again for your time and trouble.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to assume it doesn't show you connected?


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

No, it didn't. Nor do I see any icon in the Task bar. so, I've installed a hard drive I have from another computer to see if I can get on online that way. Currently, that HDD is currently undergoing Startup Repair. Next stop: Junk Yard!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! Well, to tell you the truth I'm not very good at troubleshooting network issues, so we may need to get someone else's advice.

Have you tried resetting the router/switch? And updating your LAN drivers?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The version of Windows installed on that HDD will be registered to the computer it came off and won't work on this one in its current install.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

OK. Thanks. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The snip is from the User Guide for your computer, but have you checked Device Manager/Network Adapters for yellow alerts - but it sounds as if something is working if the lights are flashing.

Manuals and Documents for OptiPlex SX280 | Dell US

Check to see if you have the same problem in Safe Mode with Networking as your AV could be blocking - also try IE without add-ons.









You'll obviously need to stick the original HDD back in.

Dell computers usually have built in diagnostics which you could run - if you don't have it installed, then you could download Dell PC Diagnostics | Dell US onto another computer and copy it across.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Tomken.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got the original HDD re-installed. I did check Device Manager and the Ethernet controller has a large yellow question mark with an exclamation point inside a yellow circle on it. What should I be looking for in event viewer? Only a warning concerning ASP.Net 1.1.4322.0 comes up. I get a warning saying "The perfomance counter name string value in the registry is incorrectly formatted . . ." Source: LoadPerf.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Then your ethernet controller probably needs an update for it's driver. First, right click on it and make sure it's enabled. Then, since you can't update it from there if that PC won't connect, you'll have to download the driver for it on another PC and transfer it with a DVD or thumb drive. If it's a Realtek controller you can find the drivers here:Realtek


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

Since I have reinstalled the OS there isn't any AV on the system nor any add-ons in the browser. I did try safe mode with networking and still the same problem.

Maybe drivers (missing) is the problem. At a complete loss as to what to do.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

You need to get an AV installed. Microsoft Security Essentials is a good free one. 

Did you try installing LAN drivers?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

If the computer is pre-built (OEM) then go to the vendor's support site for its drivers and if it's a home build, then you will need to open it up, make a note of the motherboard number and Google drivers for that.

This is the link for MSE as advised by FSG Download Microsoft Security Essentials from Official Microsoft Download Centre


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Can't get on the Internet to download them. Computer is OEM. I have reinstalled OS, but I assume that does nothing as far as hardware is concerned. I will download AV once I am online to do so.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

If you've installed a fresh OS and haven't updated your drivers that could very well be your problem. You need to download the drivers on another PC, then put them on a DVD or USB thumb drive, then install them on your PC from the DVD/thumb drive.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

I assume Microsoft's website is good for this? Also, once I download them to a thumb drive, will I be able to install from the thumb drive without doing anything special (like formatting) to the drive?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

First, go to the Device Manager, and whatever has a yellow exclamation mark note the name of and you'll have to go to it's website to find it's driver. If you want to list the items with the marks on here I can give you a link to their drivers. 

Then, once you get them on the thumb drive you can install either straight for it, or you can move them from the thumb drive to your Documents and install from there.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Ethernet Controller has no manufacturer listed. It seems that there is a yellow question mark besides all controllers in the Other Devices. Ethernet, Multi Media Audio controller, Video controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible). In the ethernet controller details box the VEN is 14E4 and the DEV is 1677. Aain, no manufacturer nor provider listed.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Hmm. Let me ask some other techs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Are you running Windows XP SP3 or stock Windows XP without SPs?


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

The Dell disk says XP Professional Service Pack 2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Upgrade to SP3 before doing anything more.

Download SP3 to a flash drive and move it over to the PC:

Download Windows XP Service Pack 3 Network Installation Package for IT Professionals and Developers from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

You get the drivers from the dell support pages for your model your driver may listed as lan,network or ethernet


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

I tried looking at Dell but it was not very helpful. But I will give it another go. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

What is the exact model number ie dell inspiron xxxx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

The drivers will not work until your running SP3.

Update to SP3 then download your drivers.


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Dell Optiplex SX280


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

Original drivers here Drivers for OptiPlex SX280


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

thank you


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Blinking amber light*

WooHoo!! I'm online! Thanks everyone! You're all geniuses!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it!:dance: Thanks for the help, Tom, Chief and Joe.:thanks:


----------



## bobbyallison (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep! thanks one and all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad your up and running and as always your most welcome we like to help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Glad to hear it!:dance: Thanks for the help, Tom, Chief and Joe.:thanks:


You did the bulk of the work. :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Chief.  I'm trying.:wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Very lol, seriously well done good job.


----------

